# Strikers FC 2006 ECNL Tryouts



## CHARLIE310 (May 9, 2019)

Tryouts for Girls ECNL 2006 
2019-2020 season 

May 13, 15, 20, 22nd
7:00 PM-9:00 PM
OC Great Park 
Field #18
Contact coach Ramiro Alfaro
(714) 788-4195


----------



## Wasabi (May 20, 2019)

Tryouts for Girls ECNL 2006 
2019-2020 season 

May 13, 15, 20, 22nd
7:00 PM-9:00 PM
OC Great Park 
Field #18
Contact coach Ramiro Alfaro
(714) 788-4195


----------



## Wasabi (May 22, 2019)

Tryouts for Girls ECNL 2006 
2019-2020 season 

May 13, 15, 20, 22nd
7:00 PM-9:00 PM
OC Great Park 
Field #18
Contact coach Ramiro Alfaro
(714) 788-4195


----------

